

Will Silicon Valley Run Out of Data Center Space? - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/08/12/a-data-center-shortage-for-silicon-valley/  

======
idlewords
Given the seismic hazards, it seems extremely foolish to build data centers
anywhere in the Bay Area. I'm reminded of a funny exchange I had while
contracting at SixApart, back when they still ran LiveJournal.

"Do you guys ever worry about what would happen in a major earthquake, since
your stuff is hosted in San Francisco?"

"Oh, we have a colo in Oakland"

